# WTB 5 Speed Shifter Console For Sears Spyder



## stingray68 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello All,

   I am looking to buy a 5 speed shifter console for my 24” 1969 Sears Spyder 5 speed. The console I am looking for fits the single top tube style spyder not the dual top bar.  If anyone has this shifter hanging around please send me a picture or two and what you would like for it.  Thank you very much….Mike


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 7, 2012)

I have two of the 10 speed shifters for those with the duel levers. But no 5 speed ones..


----------

